# xsl for each verschachteln; aber wie?



## Lahr01 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine XML-Datei mit folgendem Aufbau:

<myRoot>
<WF ID="38dec9c04d-75c3-4327-a4f8-acec7d4adfe8">
<Sender>90008502</Sender> 
<Empfaenger>LSX</Empfaenger> 
<Anzahl_ZP>2</Anzahl_ZP> 
<Zahlpkte>
<ZP>936038800047ZP</ZP> 
<ZP>936038800059ZP</ZP> 
</Zahlpkte>
</WF>
</myRoot>

Mittels XSL soll jetzt die Datei durchlaufen und im IE
angezeigt werden. Irgendwie bekomme ich es mit <xsl:for-each select="ZP>
jedoch nicht hin, dass er mir *JEDES* ZP-Tag durchläuft. Nach dem ersten
Tag steigt er immer aus. Was mache ich falsch?

Hier der (gekürzte) Ausschnitt aus der XSL-Datei:

<xsl:for-each select="myRoot/WF">
<table border="4">
<tr>
<td>Name des Sender:</td>
<td><xsl:value-of select="Sender"/></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Z-Liste:</td>
<td>
<xsl:for-each select="Zahlpkte/WF">
<xsl:value-of select="ZP"/><br />
</xsl:for-each>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</xsl:for-each>


THX für jeden Tip

Gruß

Lahr01


----------



## madlds (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
kurze Frage: Wo ist denn der Knoten "Zahlpkte/WF"?
Versuchs mal mit <xsl:for-each select="Zahlpkte/ZP"><xsl:value-of select="."/>...
Oder (finde ich eleganter, ist aber Geschmacksache):
Eigenes template für ZP und dann aufrufen (statt for-each).
Gruß
madlds


----------



## Lahr01 (7. Oktober 2004)

Sorry,

muss natürlich "Zahlpkte/ZP" heissen.

Trotzdem DANKE.

Mit <xsl:value-of select="."/>  es genauso, wie es soll.

(Kaum macht man es richtig, schon geht's.)

Gruß

Lahr01


----------

